# Train view



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

I was trying to find how to hand carry/public transport my engine block to a workshop near Dagorda when I discovered this trainview version of streetview, now having wasted most of the morning travelling by Portuguese virtual train it is now your turn.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@39.3...W4Vxjvk6pxZDVOQJJg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


----------



## Espana2016 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey, that's great fun! No delays or overcrowding either...why leave home!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks... I think! What a great time waster.


----------

